# BA- Studium Automatisierungstechnik



## Roos (18 Dezember 2007)

Hallo 

ich habe eine Frage: Meine Firma möchte mich gerne auf die FH nach Mannheim in ein BA- Studium schicken für Automatisierungstechnik.

War da evtl schon jemand von euch und kann mir ein Paar Informationen geben.

mfg Roos


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe eine Frage: Meine Firma möchte mich gerne auf die FH nach Mannheim in ein BA- Studium schicken für Automatisierungstechnik.
> 
> ...



 Frank war da, Frank war da ... ich war in Bautzen ... 

nach welchen infos ist dir denn? denke die homepage von der ba-mannheim bringt schon einiges licht ins dunkel


----------



## Roos (18 Dezember 2007)

mmh... wer ist Frank?

kannst du mir evtl ein paar sacher erzählen wie so ein ba studium für automatisierungstechnik abläuft?

mfg roos


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> mmh... wer ist Frank?



link hab ich oben eingepflegt



Roos schrieb:


> kannst du mir evtl ein paar sacher erzählen wie so ein ba studium für automatisierungstechnik abläuft?



kann jetzt nur für bautzen sprechen, es ist halt ein praxisorientiertes studium, also hälfte der studienzeit theorie-vermittlung, andere hälfte im praxisbetrieb mit entsprechender anfertigung von belegen. ansonsten werden, wie bei jedem studium von den grundlagen beginnend, das notwendige wissen vermittelt. es gibt keine semesterferien, nur den urlaub, den dir deine firma zur verfügung stellt ... es ist hart - es ist schaffbar und mit den richtigen leuten und der richtigen firma macht es spaß, sichert deinen arbeitsplatz da und macht sich, aufgrund der praxiserfahrung auch gut im lebenslauf ...


----------



## Roos (18 Dezember 2007)

und genau das wollte ich hören " ist machbar macht spass und ist zu schaffen".

klar ist es hart denke ich mir auch aber wie du sagst mit den richtigen leuten...


danke mfg roos


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> klar ist es hart denke ich mir auch aber wie du sagst mit den richtigen leuten...



nur schlecht, wenn die vermeintlich richtigen, die sind, die auf der strecke bleiben ...  ... aber es ist wirklich machbar, haben von 25 studenten am ende auch 18 durchgebracht gehabt ... ausfall kleiner 50%, das ist doch was


----------



## Roos (18 Dezember 2007)

stimmt.

wie lange dauerte das bei dir regelstudienzeit sind 4 Jahre oder?mfg


----------



## marlob (18 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> stimmt.
> 
> wie lange dauerte das bei dir regelstudienzeit sind 4 Jahre oder?mfg


ein BA-Studium dauert doch 6 Semester. das sollten dann 3 Jahre sein.
4 Jahre (8 Semester) war das Dipl. Ing. (FH) Studium


----------



## Roos (18 Dezember 2007)

und ich wäre dann was wenn ich fertig bin bachelor oder?? und dann noch ein jahr mehr dann master.. oder?

mfg


----------



## marlob (18 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> und ich wäre dann was wenn ich fertig bin bachelor oder?? und dann noch ein jahr mehr dann master.. oder?
> 
> mfg


an der von vierlagig genannten BA-Mannheim
Abschluss nach 6 Semestern: Bachelor of Engineering (B.Eng.)


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

in bautzen kannste meines wissens nach noch den Dipl. Ing. (BA) machen ...


----------



## Roos (18 Dezember 2007)

vielen Dank


----------



## Frank (18 Dezember 2007)

habe mich vor einiger zeit mal mit der möglichkeit des aufbaustudiums an der fh zum master beschäftigt, da wurde es gerade alles eingerührt, sollte nun aber möglich sein. 
was jedem bewusst sein sollte, an der ba gibt es keine semesterferien, da geht es straff im programm voran, und ich habe die erfahrung in bautzen als auch in mannheim gemacht - am semesterende täglich eine klausur, 6 stück an der zahl, zu schreiben :shock:. 
PN folgt.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> am semesterende täglich eine klausur, 6 stück an der zahl, zu schreiben :shock:.



und? *schulterzuck*  ... man lernt ressourcen richtig einzusetzen ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> und ich wäre dann was wenn ich fertig bin bachelor oder?? und dann noch ein jahr mehr dann master.. oder?
> mfg



Für den Master werden in Summe zehn Semester angesetzt.

Da die BA nur sechs hat, benötigst Du ein Masterstudium 
über vier Semester = zwei Jahre.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen und Sonderregelungen,
grundsätzliche Details siehe hier.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

habs nochmal nachgelesen ... 



> ...Diplomingenieurs (BA) der Studienrichtung Elektrotechnik...



...wenn das mal nicht besser klingt als bachelor  ...


----------



## franzlurch (18 Dezember 2007)

*Abendstudium*

Hi,

hat von euch jemand Anhung, ob irgendwo im Dreieck Dartmstadt-Heidelberg-Mannheim ein Abendstudium für Automatisierungstechnik angeboten wird???


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

franzlurch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat von euch jemand Anhung, ob irgendwo im Dreieck Dartmstadt-Heidelberg-Mannheim ein Abendstudium für Automatisierungstechnik angeboten wird???



JFGI :roll:

z.b.: http://www.privatfh-da.de/elektrotechnik/


----------



## kiestumpe (18 Dezember 2007)

*E-Plan Schein*

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind:

Wird ein Kurs zu EPLAN (oder WSCAD) an den Hochschulen / FH / BA evt. Berufsschulen bzw. VHS angeboten?

Wollte das schon lange mal machen.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind:
> 
> Wird ein Kurs zu EPLAN (oder WSCAD) an den Hochschulen / FH / BA evt. Berufsschulen bzw. VHS angeboten?
> 
> Wollte das schon lange mal machen.



da würd ich dir nen kurs direkt von eplan aka friedhelm loh group empfehlen, die haben kompetente trainer und gestalten den kurs individuell entsprechend den ansprüchen und kenntnisständen der teilnehmer ... bei meinem letzten kurs waren wir vier teilnehmer, angenehme atmo ...


----------



## Frank (18 Dezember 2007)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *kiestumpe*
> 
> 
> ...


 
einen EPLAN-Kurs kann man auch bei vierlagig belegen


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> einen EPLAN-Kurs kann man auch bei vierlagig belegen



aber nur 5.7 und P8


----------



## kiestumpe (18 Dezember 2007)

*Zu weit...*

Ist ja nett von euch-aber räumlich wohl etwas zu weit weg.
Hatte da eher was hier in der Näheres im Sinne.

Schade dass es da an den offiziellen Bildungsinstitution so wenig zu holen gibt.
Aber das hängt wohl auch mit dem Engagement und dem Budget der Leute dort zusammen.

@Vierlagig: Bewerb dich doch mal als Privat-Dozent, falls du die Zeit dazu hast


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Ist ja nett von euch-aber räumlich wohl etwas zu weit weg.
> Hatte da eher was hier in der Näheres im Sinne.



5 tage stuttgart (was ja nicht ganz so weit von dir weg zu sein scheint) ab 07.04.2008 für P8 ... sind noch plätze frei  [www.eplan.de]



kiestumpe schrieb:


> Schade dass es da an den offiziellen Bildungsinstitution so wenig zu holen gibt.
> Aber das hängt wohl auch mit dem Engagement und dem Budget der Leute dort zusammen.



eplan hat sich zwar als standard fast durchgesetzt, aber bis das dann mal soweit ist, das es in der öffentlichkeit angekommen ist ... schließlich gibt es ja auch noch andere, vielleicht günstigere anbieter und auch trittbrettfahrer

nen autocad-kurs kann man aber mittlerweile(!) belegen 



kiestumpe schrieb:


> @Vierlagig: Bewerb dich doch mal als Privat-Dozent, falls du die Zeit dazu hast



schöne idee, werd mal meinen arbeitgeber fragen, ob ich diesen nebenerwerb anstreben darf :-D ... nur noch eine private lizenz kaufen und dann könnte es losgehen ... *träum*


----------



## kiestumpe (18 Dezember 2007)

Naja, bei 
*       Seminargebühr     *

*       € 2.400,- + MwSt.
*

:???:


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Naja, bei
> *       Seminargebühr     *
> *€ 2.400,- + MwSt.
> *



inkl. mittagsverpflegung und kaffee bis zum abwinken ... 

für den privatanwender is das natürlich heftig, aber für gewerbliche nutzer ist es wirklich gut angelegtes geld ... ich kann nur immer wieder betonen, dass die eplan-trainer echt was drauf haben und gute kurse anbieten...


----------



## Roos (19 Dezember 2007)

das ist eine gute idee. werde ab märz an einem eplan kurs in stuttgard teil nehmen. 
bin mal gespannt ob ich dann dannach die klemmenpläne erstellen kann...


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt ob ich dann dannach die klemmenpläne erstellen kann...



was haste denn für probleme mit klemmplänen?


----------



## Roos (19 Dezember 2007)

mmh keine Ahnung, die wollen nie so wie ich will ich dokumentiere sie immer ordnungsgemäß aber dann fehlt am schluss die hälfte der verwendeten klemmen.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> mmh keine Ahnung, die wollen nie so wie ich will ich dokumentiere sie immer ordnungsgemäß aber dann fehlt am schluss die hälfte der verwendeten klemmen.



die sind dann aber auch alle eineindeutig bezeichnet? also nirgendwo doppelt belegt oder so? und die bezeichner und BMK sind auch nicht zu lang? ... welche eplan version?


----------



## Roos (19 Dezember 2007)

5.4

also doppeltbelegt nur so dass ich z.b sage ich habe eine phönix kontakt klemme. diese hat 2 klemmstellen. Also sage ich z.b X1:5 geht an F1:1
und dann sage ich nochmal X1:5 geht an F2:1. Das ist nur ein beispiel aber so mache ich das in der regel immer. was mache ich daran falsch?

mfg roos


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2007)

das ist eine normale durchgangsklemme mit zwei anschlüssen? also du meinst nicht: eine doppelstockklemme mit vier anschlüssen? wenn ich deinen ausführungen so folge, würd ich auf doppelstockklemme tippen und dafür gibt es in der klemmenbezeichnung (zumindest bei 5.7 ) eine checkbox für "Mehrstockklemme auf Etage" ... und ein eingabefeld für die etagennummer


----------



## Roos (19 Dezember 2007)

mmh nein es ist eine normale durchgangsklemme ich lade dir mal einen plan hoch dann kannst du dirs ja mal anschauen. wenn du willst natürlich.

mfg roos


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> mmh nein es ist eine normale durchgangsklemme ich lade dir mal einen plan hoch dann kannst du dirs ja mal anschauen. wenn du willst natürlich.



pack mal hoch ...


----------



## Roos (19 Dezember 2007)

hier die pläne


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2007)

ach du warst der mit dem FI ... schau dir nochmal das T-Stück unten (F7) an ... das könnteste auf seite zwei gebrauchen ... darüber hinaus solltest du dir mal die fehlermeldung anschauen die bei der generierung der klemmenpläne auftreten ... ich verzichte auf einen screenshot ... wenn alles rote weg ist, dann ist schick ... beschreibungen und lösungsvorschläge zu den einzelnen meldungen findest du in der eplan-hilfe ... einfach mal nach der fehlernummer suchen ... und jetzt noch bißchen was persönliches: ich finde die darstellung nicht gelungen


----------



## Roos (19 Dezember 2007)

das glaube ich dir finde ich auch nicht.
aber bei uns in der firma kann das kein mensch und ich musste es mir selbst beibringen. desswegen freue ich mich ja auch auf den lehrgang bei eplan.
ich meine das programm ist so komplex und das war jetz mein erstes projekt.

naja also du meinst das hängt mit den t stücken zusammen oder wie?


mfg vielen dank

ps oh ja das mit den fehlermeldungen ist eine niemals endende kette. echt vielen dank für deine tipps. =)


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2007)

nein, es liegt nicht am t-stück ... das würde die darstellung nur schöner machen 

du bekommst aber keinen kurs mehr für 5.4 ...

ich glaube es liegt an uneindeutiger bezeichnung und auch an der lage der klemmen, doppelten belegungen und z.b. auch an der klemme -F3:1 auf seite 2, denn die gibt es ja so nicht, ist ja nur anschluß der sicherung aus der seite davor ... solltest vielleicht versuchen, nicht das alte system auf eplan zu übertragen, also nicht eins zu eins grafisch, funktional sollte es dann natürlich stimmen ... auch wenn ich finde, dass da deutlich zuviele klemmen drin sind ...


----------



## kiestumpe (19 Dezember 2007)

*Eplan-Seite*

Hierunter ist auch nen E-Plan Forum:

http://ww3.cad.de/cgi-bin/ubb/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro

hth


----------



## Frank (19 Dezember 2007)

soweit ich mich an 5.4 erinnern kann, gab es da möglichkeiten die auswertungen der klemmen über parameter zu beeinflussen


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> soweit ich mich an 5.4 erinnern kann, gab es da möglichkeiten die auswertungen der klemmen über parameter zu beeinflussen



rüchtüch ... das meiste zielt zwar auf die kabelauswertung hin, aber die parameter der klemmenaufteilung müssen trotzdem stimmen ...


----------



## Roos (19 Dezember 2007)

ja da haste recht

kurs ist p8 freue mich schon drauf danke für deine mithilfe


----------

